
Tesla is asking hourly employees to go home early and take time off to cut costs - turtlegrids
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-reportedly-cutting-worker-hours-supply-of-small-parts-2019-3
======
randomacct3847
I really think Tesla will fail, and worry what that will do to the stock
market and/or tech industry. Things don’t add up over there, and pain will be
unleashed sooner or later.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Equity might get wiped out, but there are billions of dollars worth of assets
within the corporation (besides liquid cash and equivalents). If it fails,
it'll be a reorg.

[https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/tsla/financials?query=balance-...](https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/tsla/financials?query=balance-
sheet) (NASDAQ: TSLA Company Financials)

Disclaimer: TSLA investor

~~~
docker_up
Yes, I believe the stock will fail, but the company will survive sans Musk.
These are actions of a desperate company, I was about to buy a Model 3 and
after he dropped the prices, laid people off, dropped the price of those extra
features, etc. I got scared off.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I don't think they're desperate per se yet (note: not willing in thread to
haggle over the definition of desperate; they have at minimum $2 billion cash
on hand at the moment). Are they moving fast and ruthlessly? For sure, but
they should be fine as long as they're selling ever unit coming off the
factory line.

There are buyers for the 3, S, and X, somewhere in the world.

------
foxyv
UPS did this with us a lot back when I was working for them. They hired too
many people because they thought they were going to get a lot of contracts
when DHL nosedived. Pretty likely that Tesla over hired to make their numbers
and are waiting for attrition to reduce their staffing now that things are
leveling out. Easier than laying off, especially with unions.

